# [IM] Telegram



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2015)

how many are using it ?
heard that its better than Whatsapp 

Excellent Features: 

*FAST:* Telegram is the fastest messaging app on the market because it uses a distributed infrastructure with data centers positioned around the globe to connect users to the closest possible server.
*
SECURE:* We made it our mission to provide the best security among mass messengers. Telegram heavily encrypts all your data with time-tested algorithms.
*
CLOUD STORAGE:* Telegram seamlessly syncs across all your devices, so you can always securely access your data. Your message history is stored for free in the Telegram cloud. Never lose your data again!
*
RELIABLE: *Built to deliver your messages in the minimum bytes possible, Telegram is the most reliable messaging system ever made. It works even on the weakest mobile connections.
*
100% FREE & NO ADS:* Telegram is free and will always be free. We are not going to sell ads or introduce subscription fees. 

what u say?


----------



## sksundram (May 27, 2015)

I am a long time Telegram user. Whatsapp was nothing but a distraction for me. I just have a single contact on Telegram i.e. my gf's. The desktop app by Telegram was what made me choose it over other apps. It serves the purpose for me excellently. The stickers, however, suck big time in Telegram. I am not much of a sticker person but I have felt a couple of times that a good set of stickers would be, certainly, a good thing to add. Hike has the best set of stickers for Indian users. 

Whatsapp has the advantage of first move. It's hard to move on after using whatsapp. If It works for you, It's fine to keep using it though security could be a problem for whatsapp users after the acquisition by FB. Newspaper reports of introduction of paid ads by Whatsapp in the near future could be a reason to make the shift from it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2015)

I use Telegram too but no other person in my contacts list use it.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I use Telegram too but no other person in my contacts list use it.


Yeah.  That is the main problem. I try to use it but no one n my contact list uses it.. So have to dump it at last.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2015)

I think its not so popular in India.

btw does Whatsapp use Cloud storage for Chat history ?


----------



## ashs1 (May 27, 2015)

Have you guys checked the ram consumption of telegram??


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I think its not so popular in India.
> 
> btw does Whatsapp use Cloud storage for Chat history ?



You can save your data on drive.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I use Telegram too but no other person in my contacts list use it.


Exactly! the reason i don't use it


----------



## ramakanta (May 28, 2015)

i love telegram..
even you can used in pc with any browsers.
in urgent i can send any documents with using of telegram..(.pdf,.zip,.doc,.   etc   and etc ) thats i love telegram..
when i joined telegram , i have only 1 friend,. after telling now  i have 92 friends . also they forgot to used Whatapps. only rarely used ...


- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I use Telegram too but no other person in my contacts list use it.



why not ask to yours friends to join telegram..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> i love telegram..
> even you can used in pc with any browsers.
> in urgent i can send any documents with using of telegram..(.pdf,.zip,.doc,.   etc   and etc ) thats i love telegram..
> when i joined telegram , i have only 1 friend,. after telling now  i have 92 friends . also they forgot to used Whatapps. only rarely used ...


yes that's one good feature of Telegram...even though Whatsapp can also used via browser but u need to be logged in mobile also.





ramakanta said:


> why not ask to yours friends to join telegram..


+1 to this


----------



## Allu Azad (May 29, 2015)

Ok. Here we go. This thought has been bugging me for some time. Months to be precise.

1. We lose our number if we don't use it for 3 months. ( Worst case scenario, user dies). And then that number is given to somebody else. That is the usual practice with operators.

2. Telegram stores all info contacts/messages/media in the cloud related to the number and is available in multiple platforms.

Here is the case.
*
So a user loses his number, another person gets the number, activates Telegram. Telegram syncs all the previous user's data to this guy.*

Your thoughts please


----------



## Ironman (May 30, 2015)

Isnt this the same case with Whatsapp too ?

And all other IM apps using mobile number as the User ID ?


----------



## warrior123 (May 30, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Ok. Here we go. This thought has been bugging me for some time. Months to be precise.
> 
> 1. We lose our number if we don't use it for 3 months. ( Worst case scenario, user dies). And then that number is given to somebody else. That is the usual practice with operators.
> 
> ...


Telegram has the option to self destruct within 3 months to max 1 year due to inactivity. When the account self destructs all your associated data including files shared and chats will be deleted. So there is no way that the new owner will be able to sync your old data.


----------



## sling-shot (May 30, 2015)

[MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION], [MENTION=305600]warrior123[/MENTION]

Excellent question and answer. 

Another thing is are you comfortable with your data being on the cloud?


----------



## warrior123 (May 30, 2015)

Nope. We are not, but it is a necessary evil. The comfort of accessing your files anywhere. The flipside is that the government can seize your files on cloud without any warrant. So be careful what you upload to your cloud account. Also, sensitive files must be password protected with winrar before uploading them.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2015)

Now take a look at this.

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent.chat&hl=en


----------



## ramakanta (May 31, 2015)

First use the telegram then compare with whatsapp. which one is best for your.


----------



## warrior123 (May 31, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Now take a look at this.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent.chat&hl=en


This option is available in Telegram too. You can start a secret chat with any of your friends and the message will self destruct after he/she has read the msg. 

Telegram is way better then any IM I have used till date. Plenty of options and easy to use. Try it once and see for yourself.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> This option is available in Telegram too. You can start a secret chat with any of your friends and the message will self destruct after he/she has read the msg.
> 
> Telegram is way better then any IM I have used till date. Plenty of options and easy to use. Try it once and see for yourself.



Already have it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2015)

well I found a thread on XDA for the best IM app till date
and maximum people voted for Telegram 

I will try this myself


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2015)

Right now, there is no competition between WhatsApp and Telegram. 

What'sApp have no cloud backup (Atleast from user's point of view). I have lost my conversation history due to this. While since Telegram have cloud storage, so I have never lost any data. Due to this reason, Telegram is truly cross platform, while WhatsApp is struggling to it.

WhatsApp was good when it was new. But now that it have been bought by FB, I tend not to use it much. I have to be on it, since as with many others, my friends are on it. But Telegram is way better.


----------



## sling-shot (May 31, 2015)

There is one difference between WhatsApp and Telegram in case of groups - In WhatsApp the phone numbers of all group members are visible to all members of the group. But in Telegram you will see the nickname but will not see the phone number unless you already have it in your phone book. 

This leads to an excellent thing - no one can send you a direct message without getting your number from you or someone else in the group.

-------

How long does Telegram store our media in its cloud? There should be a finite limit because storage is not infinite. Just around a month of my WhatsApp activity alone produces more than 2 GB of media.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2015)

I just started using Telegram. However I am having a hard time looking for people to join me there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I just started using Telegram. However I am having a hard time looking for people to join me there.



Advertise it on Whatsapp and Emails to friend 

post a song on Telegram on Youtube/Facebook with Acoustic/Electric Guitar


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 6, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Advertise it on Whatsapp and Emails to friend
> 
> post a song on Telegram on Youtube/Facebook with Acoustic/Electric Guitar



+1 . 
yes it is the best way to advertise. 

telegram-more features in one package.. I love this app .


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 6, 2015)

I also have the same problem. no one uses it.
i sending animated gifs is one of the big advantages of Telegram


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I also have the same problem. no one uses it.
> *i sending animated gifs is one of the big advantages of Telegram*



Didn't knew about this 

I'll start asking people in my contacts list to join it too.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I also have the same problem. no one uses it.
> i sending animated gifs is one of the big advantages of Telegram



Wow. That is huge, IMHO.


----------



## warrior123 (Jun 6, 2015)

One more handy feature:

You can directly search for images and share from internet on telegram. No need to go to browser to download image and then share the image from explorer.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow, such feature much nice 
I was fed up of using third party tools to do this.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy New year to all forum users .

one of the top most channel working on telegram is Did You Know 
*s16.postimg.org/w9a3g1h7l/Telegram_App.jpg

also lot of valuable channel working on 

*telegram.me/UPSCKPSCStudyMaterials
*telegram.me/historygram
*telegram.me/movieworldchannel
*telegram.me/BoringClass
*telegram.me/TechGuide
*telegram.me/common_mistakes
*telegram.me/bestmemes
*telegram.me/indianmovies
*telegram.me/MovieDownloads

by using WhatsApp you can only entertain but using Telegram you can also gain more knowledge.
your choice .


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2016)

Great thread. 

Also, I made a flowchart recently. 



Spoiler



*i1.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/IM_Flowchart.png


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Also, I made a flowchart recently.
> 
> ...



    

Telegram Channel works Like was Google SMSChannel.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2016)

What was Google SMS Channel?


----------



## anky (Jan 11, 2016)

google sms channel....i used to subscribe to jokes. news and other things from there way back in 2009..free of cost.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 11, 2016)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
Possible error in flowchart sir. You are directing a person who has already answered NO to wishing to broadcast mobile number to world to WhatsApp.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 11, 2016)

So you guys are on Telegram group?


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> So you guys are on Telegram group?



have you join Telegram..??

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> google sms channel....i used to subscribe to jokes. news and other things from there way back in 2009..free of cost.



Most Popular Google SMS Channel Was ..

    CRICKETLIVESCOREBOARD – Live Cricket Score & News.
    wordoftheday – a word and meaning daily in your mobile from MnemonicDictionary.com
    GoogleNews – Worldwide news selection from Google News
    Motivation2day – Get Free Motivational Quotes by SMS
    HEADLINESINDIA – National SMS News Channel For India
    IBNLIVE_TopNews – Get Top Headlines of CNN IBN instantly on your mobile.
    TechAlerts- Keep updated about the Latest technological innovations happening around the world
    StocksInfo – Info about stocks and shares with current market conditions…direct from economic times!!!!
    OneIndiaBollywood – Entertainment/movies news from oneindia.in
    cookingtips – Get Recipes, cooking tips, healthy snacks options, healthy diet, weight control ideas, and a lot more. Be Healthy Wealthy and Wise.
    OfferForShoppersBangalore – Get exciting shopping offers from OffersForShoppers.com
    LifeMojo – Daily Health tips from LifeMojo! Get tips about healthy lifestyle, weight loss, fitness, exercise, Running, Cycling, wellness, diet, nutrition, motivation


Unfortunately Google had Stopped this service. 

But Now Telegram has Such facilities .

you can try most popular Channels..

*telegram.me/UPSCKPSCStudyMaterials
*telegram.me/historygram
*telegram.me/movieworldchannel
*telegram.me/BoringClass
*telegram.me/TechGuide
*telegram.me/common_mistakes
*telegram.me/bestmemes
*telegram.me/indianmovies
*telegram.me/MovieDownloads


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 12, 2016)

[MENTION=133936]ramakanta[/MENTION] Yes used it for a long time


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Feb 18, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Ok. Here we go. This thought has been bugging me for some time. Months to be precise.
> 
> 1. We lose our number if we don't use it for 3 months. ( Worst case scenario, user dies). And then that number is given to somebody else. That is the usual practice with operators.
> 
> ...


You can setup passcode.  So just having your simcard won't be enough for anyone to gain access yo your telegram account.  Which is not the case with whatsapp.  Also you can set self destruct like 3 months for your telegram account.  Which you can't do in whatsapp. So if you change your number and people still send you whatsapp message on that number even after few months. Stranger who gets your number will be able to recieve them as soon as he sign ups for whatsapp.


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 9, 2016)

Now Telegram  implemented  Gaming Platform *@gamee*


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> Now Telegram  implemented  Gaming Platform *@gamee*



Been playing that since a week now. Really good games.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 11, 2016)

All these users complaining about no contacts, 
a) join the tdf group. Nice activity going on there.
b) tell people to explore the app. I have around 30-40  contacts on telegram, and for most of them, I'm the only one they use the app for. (This helps because slowly this will spread. After two years of using telegram to only talk to me, one of my cousins has convinced her friends to join telegram)

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been using Telegram for over 2 years now (ever since I got a smartphone). I refused to use WhatsApp and told my friends and colleagues that if they want to chat with me they will have to use Telegram. A few of them did - a good test of who really cares about keeping in touch with you  My contact list has grown quite a bit now. I'm surprised by how few of my personal contacts, and how many of my professional contacts (especially very senior people) use Telegram.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 2, 2016)

aaruni said:


> All these users complaining about no contacts,
> a) join the tdf group. Nice activity going on there.
> b) tell people to explore the app. I have around 30-40  contacts on telegram, and for most of them, I'm the only one they use the app for. (This helps because slowly this will spread. After two years of using telegram to only talk to me, one of my cousins has convinced her friends to join telegram)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk



user name of the  tdf group ????


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2016)

aaruni said:


> All these users complaining about no contacts,
> a) join the tdf group. Nice activity going on there.
> b) tell people to explore the app. I have around 30-40  contacts on telegram, and for most of them, I'm the only one they use the app for. (This helps because slowly this will spread. After two years of using telegram to only talk to me, one of my cousins has convinced her friends to join telegram)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk



You must be the popular kid in school that people are willing to use Telegram just for you.

- - - Updated - - -



ramakanta said:


> user name of the  tdf group ????



Tell your Telegram handle and we will add you.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> I've been using Telegram for over 2 years now (ever since I got a smartphone). I refused to use WhatsApp and told my friends and colleagues that if they want to chat with me they will have to use Telegram. A few of them did - a good test of who really cares about keeping in touch with you  My contact list has grown quite a bit now. I'm surprised by how few of my personal contacts, and how many of my professional contacts (especially very senior people) use Telegram.


Same here. I never made a Whataspp account at all. When I started using IM I started with Telegram. I have convinced most of my family to use Telegram, my contacts who I actually talk to. Its actually good for me that not everyone can bug me with a damn happy this happy that because they don't use Telegram. All say, Anand come to Whatspp, I say if you wanna talk to me join Telegram, call or fck off.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 2, 2016)

I know a few love birds who use telegram just to hide from their family/relatives.  

Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 4, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You must be the popular kid in school that people are willing to use Telegram just for you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Telegram handle
Means??

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> I know a few love birds who use telegram just to hide from their family/relatives.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk



we are open to all..
we are not wasting time to chatting with other as other messenger do ..
you can learn a lot by using telegram.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> Telegram handle
> Means??



The name that you use with @ in front of it. For example, mine is "@desmonddavid"


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for adding me ...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> [MENTION=122333]ram[/MENTION]_rama (Telegram: Contact [MENTION=122333]ram[/MENTION]_ram)


Aaruni added you.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amylee (Nov 17, 2016)

yeah i used telegram app and it good and interesting app for communicating...


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 17, 2016)

Try some Channels.��������


@crynet

@ndtvlive_24x7

@HistoryInPictures
 [MENTION=284375]Ask[/MENTION]meNow


@did_you_know


@LifeHackVideo


@historygram


@quanthubchannel
 [MENTION=277814]gadget[/MENTION]_news

@thebestvideo


@updateee

  [MENTION=144826]india[/MENTION]Unzipped
  [MENTION=124684]Tech[/MENTION]Guide
  [MENTION=8485]indian[/MENTION]memes


@HindiMe


@talentgram


@GeneralAwareness


@kyabae


@hinduism


@Essential_Vocabulary

  [MENTION=144826]india[/MENTION]TheJumla

@Telecast

@allimpnews


@SSC_Zone

@TheHindu_Zone

��. Try some Bots......

@HangBot

@TriviaBot
  [MENTION=51204]game[/MENTION]e

@oxbot

@inlinegamesbot

@NDTVlive_bot


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 21, 2016)

Could you please give me complete details about Telegram. And how to use.?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> Could you please give me complete details about Telegram. And how to use.?



As simple as Whatsapp...NO Rocket science


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 21, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> As simple as Whatsapp...NO Rocket science


You are responding to a possible spammer.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 27, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> You are responding to a possible spammer.



Means..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> Means..



You probably don't know what spam means. Here check this out: LMGTF

Also, read the forum rules. There is a whole section dedicated to spamming.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 12, 2017)

Just got the 1.0 update for the desktop client. Themes! Photos look so much better with the Night Mode theme.


----------

